# Cheap Hotel/B&B network France/Spain?



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm driving from UK to South Spain for the 1st time and wonder if anyone knows of a good way of finding cheap hotels on the way when you need to stop for an overnight rest, please?

I won't have internet on the way and don't know where my stops will be as I have no experience of how far I can safely drive.

Thanks.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

google cheap hotels in europe.
Here are 3 well known ones 
Formula1
Ibis
AG hotels


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

gus-lopez said:


> google cheap hotels in europe.
> Here are 3 well known ones
> Formula1
> Ibis
> AG hotels


Thanks. I'll look into these and try internet before I go. Unfortunately I won't have internet on the way so I need to find a way of finding en-rote. Do you know of some sort of App you can use that shows simple cheap places to stay, without being on-line?

I have Pocket Earth Maps as an App for IPhone, which generally is excellent but only seems to have the more expensive/well-known places. Similar to my SatNav. As I'm sure you can appreciate, I just need a comfortable safe place, with parking, to "crash-out" for the night.

Perhaps an idea is to note down all the hotels from the companies you mention that are in a distance that I think I can possibly reach each day, with their coordinates.

Google Maps say it will be 27 hours driving (no stops). So I think it will take me 2-3 night stays.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

ss-suffolk said:


> I'm driving from UK to South Spain for the 1st time and wonder if anyone knows of a good way of finding cheap hotels on the way when you need to stop for an overnight rest, please?
> 
> I won't have internet on the way and don't know where my stops will be as I have no experience of how far I can safely drive.
> 
> Thanks.


I would recommend that you first decide which route you're going to take using www.viamichelin.co.uk. The route planner is pretty good and will give you an idea of how far you'll travel based on how long you wish to drive each day.
You should then be able to use the internet to get a list of budget hotels on route. 

If you do a search of the forum you may find that people have recommended routes & hotels. (eg...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ants-know-best-route-driving-uk-alicante.html)

I also recommend a decent sat nav


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> I'm driving from UK to South Spain for the 1st time and wonder if anyone knows of a good way of finding cheap hotels on the way when you need to stop for an overnight rest, please?
> 
> I won't have internet on the way and don't know where my stops will be as I have no experience of how far I can safely drive.
> 
> Thanks.


Take your time and plan your route with stops and then you won't be wondering how far you can/ have to drive - you'll know. Take advantage of your time going down and see something of the Spain you're driving through. You might not do this trip again.
See these threads
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/84190-drive-through-spain.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/233129-england-malaga.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46869-driving-malaga.html


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Having traveled through France many times in the past, my advice is *DON'T*!!!!!

The much better option is Brittany Ferries service Portsmouth to Santander/ Bilbao....and then you have a much more agreeable drive across Spain. If you have time take in the countryside of La Mancha and relive the stories of Don Quixote, Sancho Panza etc. It's well worth it......and much more satisfying than traveling along French motorways!!!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Having done the trip many times, I have found driving for a maximum of 8 hours a day to be best for me. I take stops every two hours which gives the dogs a chance to run around. 

I always use www.booking.com to find and book hotels even when travelling around Spain - I have no connection with Booking.com except as a satisfied customer 

Davexf


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> I'm driving from UK to South Spain for the 1st time and wonder if anyone knows of a good way of finding cheap hotels on the way when you need to stop for an overnight rest, please?
> 
> I won't have internet on the way and don't know where my stops will be as I have no experience of how far I can safely drive.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, I did a trip and tour of Spain on my motorbike about 4 years ago. I got the ferry to Bilbao and rode around 250 miles a day at a steady pace (so I could safely admire the countryside) and stayed at several Formula 1 and Ibis hotels ending my 3 week tour back at Bilbao. 

You can get a list of those hotels and their addresses from the internet. I decided where to stay over for one night at the hotel nearest to the 250 mile distance and that gave me chance to explore the local town and area.

I had a tomtom satnav and entered the addresses or coordinates for my full trip. Very easy and reliable method.

Steve.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

tebo53 said:


> Hi, I did a trip and tour of Spain on my motorbike about 4 years ago. I got the ferry to Bilbao and rode around 250 miles a day at a steady pace (so I could safely admire the countryside) and stayed at several Formula 1 and Ibis hotels ending my 3 week tour back at Bilbao.
> 
> You can get a list of those hotels and their addresses from the internet. I decided where to stay over for one night at the hotel nearest to the 250 mile distance and that gave me chance to explore the local town and area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve.
You and others are forming a good picture of what to do.

I have already booked a Dover/Calais Ferry, thinking it would be cheaper to drive than ferry as money is a little difficult at the moment. I'm beginning to think that it is probably more economical to go direct from UK to Spain by ferry than to drive through France with Tolls on the motorways. Are the Autovias expensive with tolls in Spain like France?

Probably next time I shall go direct from UK to Spain.

Of course the trip is better when it is more interesting, but with a car full of household goods and a desire to set up home in the house we have bought, my mind is on getting there safely, but comfortably, rather than sightseeing.

My wife and I are taking the plunge. We shall now move to Spain, regardless of the European questions!

I have a TomTom which I trust and Pocket Earth on my mobile, so I shall make a note on Pocket Earth (no internet required) and pop the coordinates of hotels i have noted on my TomTom when I know where I need to stay for the night. All I need to so is make a note of the places to stay near where I think I may end up. Plus a few emergency alternatives!

Thank you.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Blanco53 said:


> Having traveled through France many times in the past, my advice is *DON'T*!!!!!
> 
> The much better option is Brittany Ferries service Portsmouth to Santander/ Bilbao....and then you have a much more agreeable drive across Spain. If you have time take in the countryside of La Mancha and relive the stories of Don Quixote, Sancho Panza etc. It's well worth it......and much more satisfying than traveling along French motorways!!!


Too late! I have booked the Dover/Calais ferry. But thank you. Next time I think I'll take your advice.

Do you know where the expensive part is for Autoroutes? If there are stretches that cost a lot when it is better to follow an economical route avoiding them I would obviously prefer this.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> I'm beginning to think that it is probably more economical to go direct from UK to Spain by ferry than to drive through France with Tolls on the motorways. Are the Autovias expensive with tolls in Spain like France?


Hola 

We allow 100€ for tolls (France & Spain in total) and 75€ per night for dog friendly hotels in Burgos & Tours - we can get cheaper but on a long journey, comfort is more important 

We use about 50€ of fuel a day; the only other costs are for food - we have found cheap places that do good food suitable for our liking. 

So our total costs work out at 100 tolls + 150 hotels + 150 fuel so 400€ total for travel through France and Spain. 

Davexf


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Take your time and plan your route with stops and then you won't be wondering how far you can/ have to drive - you'll know. Take advantage of your time going down and see something of the Spain you're driving through. You might not do this trip again.
> See these threads
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/84190-drive-through-spain.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/233129-england-malaga.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46869-driving-malaga.html


Thank you.
Much to think about now!

I shall have a car full with household stuff and a desire to get to the house we have just bought, but realise after your post that it is also important to try and enjoy the trip. It's a balance.. I think I must take a patient and relaxed view of the journey. Keep in my mind the word "Mañana"!. We won't die if we don't get there the next day!

I have the ability to use the internet before I leave and the information is fantastic. I can note GPS coordinates etc of anywhere near wher I think we may need to rest and also save a few emergency places.

You have made me open my mind. Another forum menber on a mtorcycle says 250 miles in a day. What is your experience?


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Having done the trip many times, I have found driving for a maximum of 8 hours a day to be best for me. I take stops every two hours which gives the dogs a chance to run around.
> 
> ...


Thank you. So when you drive you have internet for booking.com? I assume all the B&B/Hotels you stay have WiFi now? Probably good idea that you can book the next night knowing approximately how far you can travel.

2-3 decades ago I had to stop driving in France after many miles to find a place to stay. I had to drive into a town or village and ask locals with my rubbish school french for a hotel. Never a failure, but much stress.

You think 8 hours is sufficient driving?

Thanks again, Stephen


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> We allow 100€ for tolls (France & Spain in total) and 75€ per night for dog friendly hotels in Burgos & Tours - we can get cheaper but on a long journey, comfort is more important
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave.

In your experience is it better to pay for the tolls? Unfortunately my budget is a limited. Is itbetter to avoid tolls?

I have paid a fortune going on holiday in France years ago, so I'm frightened of the situacion now.

What about Spain? Are the tolls as expensive?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thank you.
> Much to think about now!
> 
> I shall have a car full with household stuff and a desire to get to the house we have just bought, but realise after your post that it is also important to try and enjoy the trip. It's a balance.. I think I must take a patient and relaxed view of the journey. Keep in my mind the word "Mañana"!. We won't die if we don't get there the next day!
> ...


I've never done it!
The point of having your car full of stuff is very valid. Be careful where you park...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thank you. So when you drive you have internet for booking.com? I assume all the B&B/Hotels you stay have WiFi now? Probably good idea that you can book the next night knowing approximately how far you can travel.
> 
> 2-3 decades ago I had to stop driving in France after many miles to find a place to stay. I had to drive into a town or village and ask locals with my rubbish school french for a hotel. Never a failure, but much stress.
> 
> ...


Hola 

Yes I book as soon as I know I am going - all hotels. I originally used viamichelin.co.uk to work out eight hours driving - remember it's about three days with two overnight stays so you need to be comfortable and relaxed and start each day completely refreshed 

Davexf


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thank you Dave.
> 
> In your experience is it better to pay for the tolls? Unfortunately my budget is a limited. Is itbetter to avoid tolls?
> 
> ...


Hola 

To me 100€ for tolls is worth it - the toll roads are empty and the distance travelled each day is greater and without stress. 

Try using viamichelin.co.uk and try both with and without tolls to see how long you have to drive. 

Davexf


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Yes I book as soon as I know I am going - all hotels. I originally used viamichelin.co.uk to work out eight hours driving - remember it's about three days with two overnight stays so you need to be comfortable and relaxed and start each day completely refreshed
> 
> Davexf


Thanks.
I am a worrier, so I think I shall book all in advance! I beoieve you are right. Less stress.
After spending hours looking for somewhere to sleep many years ago, a destination must be worthwhile. What is your opinion of Google Maps on the internet for travel?


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> To me 100€ for tolls is worth it - the toll roads are empty and the distance travelled each day is greater and without stress.
> 
> ...


 I believe you are right. Again. For travel rather than touring, toll roads are a better option. You can offset the fuel cost and stress against the toll costs.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

